# A breeder told me the other day...



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

that they regularly "clean the pipes" of breeding males to keep them in tip top breeding condition.

Is this really a common practice?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't, but fresh made sperm is probably more fertile as old.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I don't, but fresh made sperm is probably more fertile as old.


lol I don't think it just sits in there collecting dust... i'm not a Dr., but I believe it steadily reabsorbs and reproduces.

Are you saying others do?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I know an EBT breeder that does this, lol


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

happy dog.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes. Have heard of instances of collecting a male only to find out that all the sperm are dead/deformed. After time to regenerate, live swimmers.

T


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

So they take their dog to a local massage parlor that specializes in happy endings?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> that they regularly "clean the pipes" of breeding males to keep them in tip top breeding condition.
> 
> Is this really a common practice?


how often did they recommend you do this?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> how often did they recommend you do this?


They didn't recommend I do it. Just said they did it. Didn't ask the frequency lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> They didn't recommend I do it. Just said they did it. Didn't ask the frequency lol


hopefully its not habit forming.

I can see the logic though I guess, especially if only one tie is going to happen for a breeding, just get it done X days before a bitch is scheduled to come for breeding, with enough replenish time


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow really? Does any body study the reproduction system? Sperm that is out dated is passed out in the urine of all male animals. It doesn't not simply sit around as someone else mentioned, "Collecting dust? Like any cells in the body they are disposed of after they reach a certain age. Even bone cells are replaced about every 10 years. 
While it may increase the rate of fresh cell being introduced to the repro system it still takes like 2 months to make fully developed sperm cells. The don't get sent out unfinished either.
I think some people are just weird, wanting to jack off their dogs. But i don't heard the dog complaining. 
In a natural system, male dogs would only get to breed once or maybe twice a year. Not every weekend. Sorry dudes.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Karen M Wood said:


> Wow really? Does any body study the reproduction system? Sperm that is out dated is passed out in the urine of all male animals. It doesn't not simply sit around as someone else mentioned, "Collecting dust? Like any cells in the body they are disposed of after they reach a certain age. Even bone cells are replaced about every 10 years.
> While it may increase the rate of fresh cell being introduced to the repro system it still takes like 2 months to make fully developed sperm cells. The don't get sent out unfinished either.
> I think some people are just weird, wanting to jack off their dogs. But i don't heard the dog complaining.
> In a natural system, male dogs would only get to breed once or maybe twice a year. Not every weekend. Sorry dudes.


I said they *didnt* sit around collecting dust lol. I assumed the just reabsorb..


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

If it is a dog that is rarely bred, repro vets recommend this.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Sue DiCero said:


> If it is a dog that is rarely bred, repro vets recommend this.


the breeder that told me was actually also a vet lol. 

like often? ongoing? a week before a breeding?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We verified with a good repro vet, rather than the local yahoo repro vet.

Every few weeks (1-2 months).


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Karen M Wood said:


> Wow really? Does any body study the reproduction system? Sperm that is out dated is passed out in the urine of all male animals. It doesn't not simply sit around as someone else mentioned, "Collecting dust? Like any cells in the body they are disposed of after they reach a certain age. Even bone cells are replaced about every 10 years.
> While it may increase the rate of fresh cell being introduced to the repro system it still takes like 2 months to make fully developed sperm cells. The don't get sent out unfinished either.
> I think some people are just weird, wanting to jack off their dogs. But i don't heard the dog complaining.
> In a natural system, male dogs would only get to breed once or maybe twice a year. Not every weekend. Sorry dudes.


As Sue stated, repro vets recommend this and for good reason. In today's world, we are doing more AIs. The last thing you want when you are shipping fresh chilled or freezing for later use is old sperm. You also want to test it with different extenders so you know ahead of time which is compatible. I was advised 15 years ago to collect a male within 60 days of a future breeding to give it a chance to fully regenerate and that was by repro specialists. This is especially true if the dog isn't regularly used. 

T


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Notes from one of Dr. Robert Hutchinson's seminars

"Healthy male can be used 5-7 consecutive days without a drop in sperm numbers.
Takes about 54 days on average to form a sperm.
Could use average male every other day for life and he’d never run out of sperm, but if overused, can be 2-6 months before he builds up his sperm reserve again (cannot be used during this time)."

I had an older AKC breeder friend who would clean her stud dog's pipes a day or two before a planned breeding. Don't think it really did any good - I think it was just an old wives tale thing to do. Her stud was very popular and was used every month. I wonder how much of this became habit forming. She used to laugh at the story of his habit of running to his mating pillow and getting into position every time the doorbell rang.


----------

